# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Marin [Bore Mari,  Finnbeaver, Ann Mari]

## Apostolos

Δέν το χωρτάσαμε και... το χάσαμε! ¶ραγε ποιός το πήρε????
http://www.attica-group.com/pdf/04_0...o-MARIN_gr.pdf

Φώτο του πλοίου

----------


## Apostolos

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες ο αγοραστής είναι ο Τσιρίκος γνωστός απο το Αλεξάνδρα Τ!!!!

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 167.jpg

Εικόνα 168.jpg

το Marin στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 173.jpg

μία φωτογραφία λίγο πριν δύσει ο ήλιος!

----------


## kalypso

το είδα σήμερα δέμενο στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας!μάλλον θα αναχωρήσει αύριο!

----------


## cpt. mimis

Κάτι μου θυμίζει... κάτι μου θυμίζει..  :Sad:

----------

